# Harley on ebay



## oddball (Oct 6, 2015)

Sure looks like it anywho, most likely a Davis

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-1900s...obike-badge-/161821047965?hash=item25ad493c9d


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2015)

Can't really tell the make, too bad about the schwinn cloverleaf sprocket and 50s seat. Love those wooden bars though.


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like someone fishing for an ebay sucker..... Might be a Davis built bike. But that does not make it a Harley.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 6, 2015)

You gotta love it: "tires have not been aired up" they are clinchers...lol


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2015)

It's got the coveted deep fenders it seems....  what a mix of parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd get it for the pedals.


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 8, 2015)

Frame is very close like the 1934 Schwinn B10 Tall. At present I have a 34 B10 Tall.

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2015)

*Davis-Built ...

1920 thru 1922 ....*


........ patric


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 31, 2022)

Badge read: *Autobike*, Kruse & Bahlmann Hardware Company, Cincinnati Ohio.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-dating-this-bike.211871/


----------

